# Dead Iceberg



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

I need some help please. I just lost my iceberg. He was fine this morning then out of the blue after a 25% water change he showed a discoloration on one of his sides and died shortly after. No other fish seem to be affected. Any ideas?? Damn :

(


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sad to hear about your loss. He looked like a nice fish.

Did you use water conditioner?

Have you tested your water parameters? Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, pH?

If the above checks out, my next guess would be stress due to aggression. What are the other tank mates and how big are they compared to this fish?

Are there any decorations or rocks that may have caused injury to the fish?

What is the size of your tank? 

Did you find him sucked into the intake of your filter? The marking on the side of the body may just be from him trapped on the intake.


----------



## SRumney88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Terrible he was excellent looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

